# As deixas dos actores



## galiza

Bom dia.

Sabem se em espanhol existe alguma palavra (suponho que sim) para designar as deixas dos actores. Uma deixa é a palavra que, nos papéis dos actores, indica que um acabou de falar e que outro vai começar. Imagino que vem do verbo DEIXAR (em espanhol dejar) mas nao atopo a equivalencia nos dicionários bilingues que manejo nem nada parecido a DEJA no dicionário de espanhol...

Muito obrigada/muchas gracias.


----------



## CarlosGilberto

galiza said:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Sabem se em espanhol existe alguma palavra (suponho que sim) para designar as deixas dos actores. Uma deixa é a palavra que, nos papéis dos actores, indica que um acabou de falar e que outro vai começar. Imagino que vem do verbo DEIXAR (em espanhol dejar) mas nao atopo a equivalencia nos dicionários bilingues que manejo nem nada parecido a DEJA no dicionário de espanhol...
> 
> Muito obrigada/muchas gracias.


 

talvez o "ceder" poderia ser o que você está procurando.  mas, dejar é usado também no espanhol na mesma maneira.


----------



## jazyk

Darle el pie a alguien.


----------



## araceli

_Dar el pie_, concordo.


----------



## galiza

Obrigada. Mas no texto que estou a ler "deixa"(subs) é usado de um jeito que nao pode ser traduzido por "dar el pie". O texto diz: ". *Como actores*, somos levados a improvisar continuamente sob este guião quotidiano, caprichoso e configurador das mais pequenas e constantes *deixas *do dia a dia". Alguma ideia?? Obrigadíssima


----------



## Vanda

Galiza, que tal uma palavra em espanhol que tenha o sentido de dica?

Pista, talvez?


----------



## Tomby

Na minha opinião, uma *dica* é um "_cosejo_" [_de aconsejar_] em espanhol. Alguns exemplos: 
"Dicas para reduzir a barriga" 
"Dicas para uma boa preparação de uma moqueca de peixe" 
10 dicas do que fazer e não fazer em relação às mensagens electrónicas: click
Cumprimentos!


----------



## galiza

Obrigada. Uma *dica *é uma informação nova ou pouco conhecida, mas a minha dúvida é a respeito de *"deixa"* (quando um actor deixa/cede a palavra a outro actor; em espanhol "le dá el pie") no contexto figurado de acima...


----------



## Vanda

Vocês não entenderam minha sugestão.  Uma deixa é também uma pista, uma dica que alguém dá, que pode-se aplicar no caso do teatro. Um ator dando uma deixa, está dando uma pista, o que não deixa de ser uma dica, para que o outro saiba quando deve entrar.
Daí, a minha conclusão de que um destes sinônimos caberia no espanhol para deixa. Uma das palavras que vi no dicionário espanhol, foi _pista _(coloquial) - coincidindo com este uso de pista no pt. Ou qualquer outra que tenha esta idéia.

Ah! mais uma coisinha. Para nós, dica vai além de  informação nova ou pouco conhecida. Usamos também para quando nos esquecemos de algo e pedimos uma dica que possa nos fazer lembrar o esquecido.
Ex.: - Adivinhe quem te ligou?
- Me dá uma dica....


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Vocês não entenderam minha sugestão.  Uma deixa é também uma pista, uma dica que alguém dá, que pode-se aplicar no caso do teatro. Um ator dando uma deixa, está dando uma pista, o que não deixa de ser uma dica, para que o outro saiba quando deve entrar.
> Daí, a minha conclusão de que um destes sinônimos caberia no espanhol para deixa. Uma das palavras que vi no dicionário espanhol, foi _pista _(coloquial) - coincidindo com este uso de pista no pt. Ou qualquer outra que tenha esta idéia...


Vanda: concordo totalmente com você.  Errei e peço-lhe pública desculpa.


----------



## Vanda

Oops, não quis dizer que alguém errou! Apenas acrescentei um dos usos de dica que talvez seja desconhecido por outros falantes/estudantes de português além de nossas fronteiras.


----------



## CarlosGilberto

Vanda said:


> Vocês não entenderam minha sugestão.  Uma deixa é também uma pista, uma dica que alguém dá, que pode-se aplicar no caso do teatro. Um ator dando uma deixa, está dando uma pista, o que não deixa de ser uma dica, para que o outro saiba quando deve entrar.
> Daí, a minha conclusão de que um destes sinônimos caberia no espanhol para deixa. Uma das palavras que vi no dicionário espanhol, foi _pista _(coloquial) - coincidindo com este uso de pista no pt. Ou qualquer outra que tenha esta idéia.
> 
> Ah! mais uma coisinha. Para nós, dica vai além de  informação nova ou pouco conhecida. Usamos também para quando nos esquecemos de algo e pedimos uma dica que possa nos fazer lembrar o esquecido.
> Ex.: - Adivinhe quem te ligou?
> - Me dá uma dica....


 
Eu penso de que em inglês nós usamos a frase, "dou-lhe o piso (assoalho)" ou "tem o piso (assoalho)". No espanhol eu não penso que há um termo similar. Mas seria traduzido literalmente como, "darle el piso (suelo)" ou  "el tiene el piso (suelo)".


----------



## Tomby

O erro principal foi que li mal a letra pequena da mensagem da nossa amiga Galiza. Confundi "_...constantes deixas do dia a dia..._" com "dicas". A seguir li a mensagem da Vanda: _"...que tenha o sentido de dica_?" e pensei que se tratava do significado principal de dica. Esse foi o meu erro. Desculpem, por favor.
Uma dica: *Convém ler mais devagar*.  
Um bem-haja para vocês!


----------



## galiza

Obrigada, mas acho que "pista" nao dá. Que tal qualquer coisa a ver com CEDER (como apontava CarlosGilberto) tipo: cesiones, concesiones...? porque depois de "deixas do dia a dia" coloca dois pontos e  fala em actividades chatas do quotidiano (enumera actividades quotidianas)


----------



## galiza

Ufffff, acabo de ver que no texto se enumeram actividades quotidianas mas nem todas sao chatas... :-(


----------



## Tomby

Galiza, gostaria imensamente te ajudar, mas acho que se trata de um tema difícil para mi. Porém vou indicar duas possíveis soluções. Repito, "possíveis". 
Literalmente, "constantes deixas" se traduz para espanhol "_constantes dejaciones_". 
Por outro lado, pode ser "_dar la vez_"? A quinta acepção do DRAE diz:

_5. f. Lugar que a alguien le corresponde cuando varias personas han de actuar por turno. ¿Quién da la vez?_

Ignoro este tema, por isso sinto não poder ajudar mais. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

Galeguinha,

Uma das acepções de _deixa _no Brasil é:


> (Houaiss) Derivação: por extensão de sentido.
> *acontecimento ou afirmação que enseja réplica, reação ou refutação*
> Ex.: o discurso do presidente foi a deixa para uma violenta campanha oposicionista.


 
Que tal usar _sinal _como um tipo de deixa nesse contexto?

Señal: - Indicio o muestra inmaterial de algo
- Aviso que se comunica o se da, de cualquier modo que sea, para concurrir a un lugar determinado o para ejecutar otra cosa.

(algumas definições da RAE)


----------



## galiza

Oi, Tombo. Muito muito muito obrigada pela ajuda. Nao se preocupe, isto é algo "entre essa maldita palavra e eu"  ;-) Conseguirei resolvê-lo!!


----------



## CarlosGilberto

o cenario é do ele/ela.  Ele/Ela tem o cenario.Esas frases tambem son traducidaz do frases en ingles.&quot;the stage is his&quot;.  &quot;He has the stage&quot;.
espanol:  el escenario es del.  El tiene el escenario.


----------



## galiza

Obrigada por todas as opçoes que me deram e por tomar tantos trabalhos. Lendo no texto a enumeraçao que segue (coisas lindas e chatas) acho que a palavra ideal neste contexto é DEJACIÓN como sugeria Tombatossals, que é o ganhador do nosso concurso de hoje "Ajude uma galega"


----------



## CarlosGilberto

galiza said:


> Obrigada por todas as opçoes que me deram e por tomar tantos trabalhos. Lendo no texto a enumeraçao que segue (coisas lindas e chatas) acho que a palavra ideal neste contexto é DEJACIÓN como sugeria Tombatossals, que é o ganhador do nosso concurso de hoje &quot;Ajude uma galega&quot;


 
concurso?me gusta tranquilidad.  Nao participo en concursos.  Sou muito velho para isso.


----------



## galiza

Era só a brincar! De qualquer jeito sigo a ter problemas para traduzir essa maldita palavra


----------



## Uruguottish

Better late than never - I have a Portuguese definition for deixas:
palavra que, nos papéis dos actores, indica que um acabou de falar e que outro vai começar. 
Would this translate into English as cues?

Uruguottish (first posting ever)


----------



## absurdita

En ese contexto:

_Como actores, somos levados a improvisar continuamente sob este guião quotidiano, caprichoso e configurador das mais pequenas e constantes *deixas* do dia a dia_​
me parece que se podría traducir *deixas* por *didascalias*.

_Didascalia_ es un término técnico de la dramaturgia y el teatro en general para referirse, básicamente, a toda indicación que no sea el texto mismo, hablado, dicho, de la obra. Es decir, a todo lo que está en la obra pero no es parlamento de los actores.

Según el DRAE:

_didascalia.

(Del gr. διδασκαλία, enseñanza).

1. f. Enseñanza, instrucción.

*2. f. En la antigua Grecia, instrucción que daba el poeta a un coro y a los actores.*

3. f. En la antigua Grecia, conjunto de catálogos de piezas teatrales representadas, con indicaciones de fecha, premio, etc.

4. f. En la literatura latina, conjunto de notas que a veces, al comienzo de una comedia, daban noticias sobre su representación.​_

A pesar de la definición del DRAE, que parece referirse a una palabra un poco antigua, arcaica o en desuso, es muy común.

Además, en el fragmento que Galiza reprodujo, se habla del "guión cotidiano", como si la vida fuera una obra de teatro donde están las cosas que se dicen y las que se hacen ya escritas.


PD: Me quedé pensando... Si sólo se refiere a cambiar de turnos... y sí, hay que irse a buscar algún sustantivo para "dar el pie". Igual yo voto por didascalia, que además es una linda palabra.


----------



## magdala

galiza said:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Sabem se em espanhol existe alguma palavra (suponho que sim) para designar as deixas dos actores. Uma deixa é a palavra que, nos papéis dos actores, indica que um acabou de falar e que outro vai começar. Imagino que vem do verbo DEIXAR (em espanhol dejar) mas nao atopo a equivalencia nos dicionários bilingues que manejo nem nada parecido a DEJA no dicionário de espanhol...
> 
> Boa noite!
> Muito obrigada/muchas gracias.


Bom, eu não sei é isto que procuras, mas em espanhol (depois de alguma pesquisa na net, porque não conseguia lembrar-me), confirmei que deixas traduz-se por líneas, como en inglês: script lines: líneas del guión.
Agora, não sei se nesse contexto, a tradução literal será a ideal.
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:8iK41qb9i2wJ:unahabitacionconvistas.blogspot.com/2005_08_01_archive.html+gui%C3%B3n+actor+ensayos+memorizar+l%C3%ADneas&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk&cd=15&gl=es
(faz uma procura com a palavra *líneas *em Edit -» find on this page...)
saudações


----------

